# WoW



## Kurta (2. Februar 2009)

Hab vollgendes Prob , nachdem ich WoW fertig gepatcht hatte usw. und beim Launcher auf "spielen" klickte , kam die Fehlermeldung , es wurde kein geeignetes Anzeigerät gefunden, das Programm wird beendet. Weiß zufällig wer ob es sich mit der repair.exe kurieren lässt? oder muss ich es deinstallieren udn dann neu installieren?.

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (2. Februar 2009)

probiers doch einfach mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, also repair


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. Februar 2009)

also ich versuch immer bei solchen problemen erst einmal die repair.exe den das dauert nit so lange wie neu installieren etc.


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2009)

Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert? Kein Grafikkartentreiber installiert?


----------



## Kurta (2. Februar 2009)

gucke schnell wegen grafikkrten treiber , unter was kann ich die Hardwarebeschleunigung nachsene , also ob die an / aus ist?. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


repair probier ichs grad aus. dauert halt was -.-


----------



## Kurta (2. Februar 2009)

hm ok treiber aktuell und repair hat nichts gebracht , werd wohl deinstallieren müssen.


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Hab *vollgendes* (<--epic fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lass erstmal repair drüberlaufen, wenns nichts bringt neu installieren


----------



## FELLINGA (2. Februar 2009)

Problem mit dem Bildschirm / Graka denk ich mal.
Funktionieren andere Games?

Anonsten würde ich mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung testen

Rechstklick am Desktop - Eigenschaften - Einstellungen - Erweitert - Problembehandlung - muss auf MAX sein


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2009)

Hardwarebeschleunigung unter Windows XP aktivieren


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

Bevor du Re-Installierst:

1) Neusten Grafikkartentreiber installieren (ggf. re-installieren)
2) Neuste Direct-X Version installieren (ggf. re-installieren)
3) Unter -> Start-> Ausführen -> Eingabe: "dxdiag" -> Schauen ob Direct-X irgendwelche Fehler hat/nicht verfügbar ist. Speziell unter dem Reiter "Anzeige" gucken ob dort alles aktiv ist.


----------



## Kurta (2. Februar 2009)

_Bevor du Re-Installierst:_

_1) Neusten Grafikkartentreiber installieren (ggf. re-installieren)_ Neuster Treiber ist drauf
_2) Neuste Direct-X Version installieren (ggf. re-installieren)_ Directx 10 ist installiert
_3) Unter -> Start-> Ausführen -> Eingabe: "dxdiag" -> Schauen ob Direct-X irgendwelche Fehler hat/nicht verfügbar ist. Speziell unter dem Reiter "Anzeige" gucken ob dort alles aktiv ist._ Keine Fehler verfügbar , jedoch ist Direct3D-Beschleunigung, DirectDraw-Beschleunigung und AGP-Oberflächenbeschleunigung nicht verfügbar.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2009)

dann installier mal directx neu drüber:
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/softw...ysteme/directx/ Redistributable nehmen
soll helfen


les hier:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/191660/de


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2009)

Nicht verfügbar ist schlecht, ohne die Unterstützung wirst Du WoW nicht starten können. Wenn Du Dir sicher bist dass Dein Grafiktreiber ok ist liegt wohl ein Hardwareproblem vor.
Um das zu überprüfen: Rechtsklick auf Deinen Arbeitsplatz -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager -> Gerätemanager -> neues Fenster erscheint -> Dort in der Liste nach Deiner Grafikkarte suchen. Sollte dahinter ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen oder sowas sein liegt wirklich ein Problem mit Deiner Grafikkarte vor. Wenn da alles in Ordnung ist liegt es vermutlich doch an Deinem Treiber und Du musst eventuell in den Treibereinstellungen mal nachschaun ob Du da was umstellen kannst.
Oder aber wie über mir beschrieben DirectX neu installieren.


----------



## Kurta (2. Februar 2009)

ok liegt an Direct X , hab grad versucht Anno 1701 zu starten und sagte das 3D-Beschleunigung nicht geht , was ich oben ja schon geschrieben habe , downloade ja grad direct X und installiere es , melde mich obs dann gefuntzt hat.


----------



## Kurta (2. Februar 2009)

hmm funtzt immer noch net , obwohl ich das direct X von oben aufgespielt habe....


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2009)

Hast Du auch den PC neu gestartet nach der Neuinstallation?
Ansonsten wie gesagt: Treibereinstellungen nachschauen.
Ich hatte mal genau das selbe Problem und da lags auch am Grafiktreiber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Notfall versuchst Dus halt mal mit dem zweitneusten Treiber.


----------



## Kurta (2. Februar 2009)

Neugestartet , immer noch dasselbe prob


----------



## Gnolius (2. Februar 2009)

Grafikkarte umtauschen zurück schicken , musste ich auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warte Jetzt seit 2 Wochen!!!


----------



## Kurta (2. Februar 2009)

Woran kann ich erkennen das diese verkackte Grafikkarte nicht funtzt? alline daran das die 3D beschleunigung nicht verfügbar ist??? gibt es eine möglichkeit direct X zu deinstallieren? denn unter systemsteuerung hab ich nichts gefunden und in Programme gibet keinen Direct X Ordner. Installiert hab ich es aber ! -.-*** kriegs kotzen langsam


----------



## Skatero (2. Februar 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Woran kann ich erkennen das diese verkackte Grafikkarte nicht funtzt?





Davatar schrieb:


> Nicht verfügbar ist schlecht, ohne die Unterstützung wirst Du WoW nicht starten können. Wenn Du Dir sicher bist dass Dein Grafiktreiber ok ist liegt wohl ein Hardwareproblem vor.
> Um das zu überprüfen: Rechtsklick auf Deinen Arbeitsplatz -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager -> Gerätemanager -> neues Fenster erscheint -> Dort in der Liste nach Deiner Grafikkarte suchen. Sollte dahinter ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen oder sowas sein liegt wirklich ein Problem mit Deiner Grafikkarte vor. Wenn da alles in Ordnung ist liegt es vermutlich doch an Deinem Treiber und Du musst eventuell in den Treibereinstellungen mal nachschaun ob Du da was umstellen kannst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du wahrscheinlich übersehen.


----------



## claet (3. Februar 2009)

Von welcher Karte reden wir denn?

Vielleicht unterstützt die Karte einfach von Haus aus die genannten 3D-Beschleunigungen nicht?!
Schon klar, die müsste dann __etwas__ älter sein, aber wer weiß?!

Bei Buffed erlebt man alles xD


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2009)

Das wär mal was Neues (oder Altes?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (3. Februar 2009)

ne keine sorge , ist ne Geforce GT130 , kaputt ist sie schonmal NICHT!. Liegt am Direct X grml , ich schau mal weiter , hab recovery reingeschmießen ganzen daten gelöscht , mal guckn obs nacher funtzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2009)

jaja...die GT130. Lass mich raten, den PC hast du von MediaMarkt? Hinter dem tollen Namen steckt nämlich die relativ schwache 9600 GSO. Nun wird der exakt gleiche Chip also schon unter dem 3. Namen "neu" auf den Markt geworfen, denn auch die 9600GSO ist nur eine 8800GS mit neuem Namen. Genau genommen hast du also auch eine 8800GS, nur mit neuem Namen, aber genau dem selben Chip.


----------



## Kurta (4. Februar 2009)

aber deine aussage tut mir relativ wenig helfen oder? , also nach Recovery daten alle gelöscht , immer noch dasselbe prob das 3D-Beschleunigung ect. -.-***


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2009)

Ja - Deine Karte sollte zumindest alles koennen. Poste doch mal alles was auf der Seite "Anzeige" des DXDIAG steht. Mach am Besten einen Screenshot oder so...


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Ja genau Screenshot von der DirectX-Seite und dann gleich noch von Deinem Treiber-Tool


----------

